# Racing in central Indiana



## Mach10_shooter (Oct 4, 2005)

Is there anybody doing any HO racing in central Indiana? I'm in Columbus and have a nice 4 LN. Tomy. 4' x 16' on batteries.


Chris


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

I think (Indy slots)has a track IND THE BIG CITY.
HOPE THAT HELPS.


----------



## Mach10_shooter (Oct 4, 2005)

Yes, Been there. It used to be a good place to go... He doesn't stock any more parts and the track is forsale.


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

What type cars do you run mostly Chris, I'd be interested in a road trip sometimes.I live in Louisville..........Tom


----------



## flywheel93 (Mar 26, 2004)

since when did indyslots come up for sale?


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

Indy Slots track has been for sale since 2007. 

Mach10Shooter, there is weekly Super Stock racing in Greenwood.


----------



## Mach10_shooter (Oct 4, 2005)

A couple of the guys here run P3 Extremes. I run G3's in SS and Mod... It's not real serious around here but I'd like to get into in more. Do you have a local track?

Chris





ogarfield said:


> What type cars do you run mostly Chris, I'd be interested in a road trip sometimes.I live in Louisville..........Tom


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

Chris, just click on My Photos under the heading ogarfield/member ..Have any pics of your track? Tom


----------



## Mach10_shooter (Oct 4, 2005)

That's a nice looking track... Here's a few pics of mine.

Chris


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey Mach10_Shooter. How far are you from Indy? 

Heres a great place to find racers that are willing to travel. Its the MHRA. We do G-jets, to SS, to 440X-2 to LL M Chassis. We travel all over the State of Illinois and sometimes farther. You can contact Heater if you wanna host a MHRA race. I bet the racers would travel to Indinaia for some racing. I know i would!

Heres the link: http://z4.invisionfree.com/MHRA/index.php?act=idx
You need to register 1st, but post about your track.

By the way, NICE TRACK!!!


----------



## ogarfield (Jul 8, 2005)

Chris nice track as well..If you decide to have a little get together race(s), I'm sure I can get a couple guys here to come up for some racin'...Tom


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

*travel*



hrnts69 said:


> Hey Mach10_Shooter. How far are you from Indy?
> 
> Heres a great place to find racers that are willing to travel. Its the MHRA. We do G-jets, to SS, to 440X-2 to LL M Chassis. We travel all over the State of Illinois and sometimes farther. You can contact Heater if you wanna host a MHRA race. I bet the racers would travel to Indinaia for some racing. I know i would!
> 
> ...


 drive this way be glad to have u here


----------



## [email protected]&MRACEWAY (May 8, 2008)

nice tracks guys ,looking good 

if u are both up north check us out in your travels


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Just to clarify, Indy Slots as a facility isn't for sale. The HO slot track IS for sale. Slots still has a large tri-oval slot track and a slot drag track. I see people using the oval track almost every time I'm in there

Indy Slots also has an indoor carpet r/c track. If you are interested in running smaller r/c cars, come check out the 1/18 scale cars racing onroad on Friday night.


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

I was at Indy Slots a couple months ago while i was in town for the National FFA Convention. Went there to do some testing for the upcoming Indy Score Series on the big Tri-Oval. I cant see them selling it, makes good money with Rentals also.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

Just the HO track is for sale. The one covered in the blue tarp at the southwest end of the shop. I'd LOVE someone to buy this so we could set up more pit space for the RC racing. I think he wants $2400 but would take any reasonable offer.

The Oval is NOT for sale. Still a very busy track and gets a lot of people racing nearly any night of the week.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Could you find out more details on the track?And is it currently running.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

It runs. I can take a picture tomorrow if you'd like.

What other info would you like?


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

Brownie, the track is a good one. It was used at the 2007 HOPRA Nationals for the T-jet and Unlimited National Championship Classes. I believe it's made up of the older, more preferred, Tomy track. The 4 x 16 table is a two-piece unit, nicely finished and built very sturdy. It really is a nice track, but the asking price is way too high in my opinion.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats alright railroader I was assuming it was a routed I already have a tomy track,Thanks


----------



## akahollywood (Jun 26, 2008)

Brownie, Indy Slots owner, Doug, also has a 6-lane Bucktrax Velocitydome [unless he's sold it in the last year]. It's been a while since I last talked to him about it, but he was storing it at his house because there was no room at the shop.


----------



## Railroader (Jan 2, 2008)

The track includes the everything needed to race. The computer, software, power supply, and everything else is included. It was the track used for the 2007 Championships.

He is asking $2499, but is very enthusiastic to sell, so other offers are very welcome.


----------

